# no surrond sound from receiver



## pryzwick (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi,
I have a pc running WinXP Pro connected to a Pioneer VSX 10190AH-K via HDMI from a Radeon 5770. Image is fine, and I get stereo, but I cannot get surround. I use a LG GGC-H20L for my Blu ray and have tried full retail versions of both Power DVD and WinDVD 10. 

I get the feeling I am forgetting something simple, but I cannot figure it out


----------



## pryzwick (Oct 9, 2010)

sorry about posting the thread twice


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

pryzwick said:


> sorry about posting the thread twice


No worries! :T 

I just wish I could help you with your question.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

On the computer do you have 5.1 output selected?


----------

